# fluval 305,have i got enough lph



## lee (18 Jan 2009)

i have just brought a 240l fluval tank it comes with a standard fluval 305 pump the ph of it is 1000,i have just brought a koralia 2 power flow unit,that has a 600 gph flow,i have read that you have to have 10 times the liter of your tank per hour that would make 2400 lph im not even half that,do i have to by a new pump or could i stick with this one for the time being,wot benefits would i get if i uprated the pump would the plants grow better,do you combine the koralia and the 305 to get the lph,i am a newbie at this planting tanks,so i don't know much i could use load of info,i have just bought every thing from new and spent a fortune
set up
tank 240l,lighting arcadia luminaire 4x39,co2 unit and 500g bottle,sub eco complete, co2reactor,fully planted tank,

if i have to by one was looking at fluval fx5 but its Â£180,could do with saving the money.....


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Jan 2009)

fluval 305 - 1000l/ph
koralia 2 - 2300l/ph

=3300l/ph (14x turnover) so you are ok.


----------

